
Ask HN: Does anyone wear special glasses for programming? - Stronico
I&#x27;m scoping out new glasses via the regular online vendors (I have the prescription in hand).  One of the vendors offers to create a pair of glasses optimized for reading and &quot;heavy computer use&quot;.<p>Has anyone ever tried glasses optimzed for &quot;heavy computer use&quot; and if so, did it make any sort of difference?<p>PS - I&#x27;m nearsighted, not farsighted.
======
l33th4x0rthr
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_HAmWQTgA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_HAmWQTgA)

~~~
Stronico
That is pretty cool.

------
x0hm
Unless things have drastically changed in the 2 years since I got my glasses,
it's just going to be a special UV coating.

I used to get a lot of headaches from eye strain (I assumed). Since I started
wearing these glasses while programming, they have happened much more
infrequently.

~~~
Stronico
They actually adjust the prescription to optimize for near vision.

------
kwillets
I have a pair that's adjusted for focus under about 1 meter. It's similar to
bifocals but with separate glasses for each focal distance.

I used to have the continuous transition lenses, but my neck got tired from
keeping the same angle all the time.

